# THROWDOWN!!!!!! ITS BACK



## bmudd14474 (Aug 11, 2015)

This months theme will be .......................................................
THE FATTY

View media item 417753


This throwdown you will need to make your best FATTY!




 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 9/15/2015


The rules are the same and available HERE. 

*
Code Word: Roll It



Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 9/15/2015 Please email all entries to [email protected]



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2015)

Holy, what the, WOW!!! Yay!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2015)

Let the Fun begin!...JJ


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Aug 12, 2015)

bmudd14474 said:


> This months theme will be .......................................................
> THE FATTY
> 
> View media item 417753
> ...


hmmmmmm a "fatty" I haven't made one of those YET!  more details please Brian.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 12, 2015)

Interesting. How will this be judged?


----------



## dcarch (Aug 12, 2015)

I am entering this one with a vegan fatty.








dcarch


----------



## resurrected (Aug 12, 2015)

I take you mean a friend that does not eat meat and is challenged in the weight department will be helping :laugh1:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Interesting. How will this be judged?


Its judged by the members here. All of the submitted entries are posted in one post and you get one vote.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/official-smf-throwdown-rules


----------



## resurrected (Aug 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Its judged by the members here. All of the submitted entries are posted in one post and you get one vote.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/official-smf-throwdown-rules



Thank you.


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 12, 2015)

The wheels are turning in my head already.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 12, 2015)

Awesome, can't wait to see all the entrees 

A full fatty is a happy fatty. 

DS


----------



## eh1bbq (Aug 12, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> The wheels are turning in my head already.


Same. There goes my productivity for the day...


----------



## dougmays (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm In!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2015)

I hope I have time to do this throw down! I have an idea that will even top Loco Moco Fatty!













19623639616_fe3585dfde_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 5, 2015


















19642758682_c6fd5bcfc2_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 17, 2015


----------



## resurrected (Aug 12, 2015)

This could be fun for a novice Brit. We can't even buy those breakfast sausage rolls over here.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2015)

resurrected said:


> This could be fun for a novice Brit. We can't even buy those breakfast sausage rolls over here.



Doesn't have to be sausage. Any ground meat can be used to make a fatty. We grind our own and have used chicken, turkey, beef, pork, and mixtures of all the above to make fatties. Think outside the box and give it a whirl!


----------



## eman (Aug 12, 2015)

http://media.photobucket.com/user/Markfromsouthshore/media/joint.jpg.html?filters[term]=fat%20joint&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=1


----------



## b-one (Aug 12, 2015)

Great to see the Throwdown back! Hope I don't add a few pounds checking out the entries!


----------



## xxsmokedoutxx (Aug 12, 2015)

Awesome! I've been wanting to try out making one of these beasts. I've already got some ideas churning. Can't wait to see the madness unfold!


----------



## dukeburger (Aug 12, 2015)

Gonna be a good month


----------



## wes w (Aug 12, 2015)

Its been a while.....    Might give this one a go


----------



## pokernut (Aug 17, 2015)

I have not fully recovered from the effects of the last epic Fatty Throwdown we had here!!


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm a newbie so I have to ask, what is a Fatty? I understand contest submission and judging rules, but not what what makes a Fatty. It sounds and looks awesome though.


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 18, 2015)

Never mind, My apologies. I did more searching through the forums and found my own answer. I have never seen or heard anything like it before. My life may change drastically after trying this.


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 19, 2015)

Hmm....


----------



## jwh70 (Aug 25, 2015)

I am IN!!!!!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 25, 2015)

This could be fun for a novice Brit. :sausage:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh man the voting thread should be popping up any day now!!!!


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 14, 2015)

Throw down. What's this? I don't understand. Been here about 5 years and heard of this before, but what is it? Some other secret of SMF? Y'all got way to many of those.....

BTW, "fatties" are gross. Made one once, NOBODY was impressed, including me, which is a first for my smoking adventures.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 14, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> Throw down. What's this? I don't understand. Been here about 5 years and heard of this before, but what is it? Some other secret of SMF? Y'all got way to many of those.....
> 
> BTW, "fatties" are gross. Made one once, NOBODY was impressed, including me, which is a first for my smoking adventures.


Just a friendly competition among SMF members. Don't know how you missed it the Throwdown Forum has been around since 2009. It was a monthly thing but then it trickled down to every once in a while.

Here are the rules:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/official-smf-throwdown-rules


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 14, 2015)

Tomorrow is the last day to submit. Get them in guys and gals.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 16, 2015)

I sent in an entry, but I' m so technically challenged I don't know if it actually took! I had some good fun with it, one way or another :-)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 16, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> I sent in an entry, but I' m so technically challenged I don't know if it actually took! I had some good fun with it, one way or another :-)



If you followed the directions you should be fine. It takes a few days after the deadline for everything to be compiled and sorted and put into a format for everyone to see. 

Keep your eyes peeled for the voting thread!


----------

